# Michigan fall river fishing!



## Youngfish (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello, My name is Kyle McClelland. I am 15 and live in Manistique, MI in the Upper Peninsula.

How is everyone doing so far this year on the Rivers for Steelhead and salmon? So far this is my best year on the Manistique River. So far this fall I have got 64 steelhead, 123 Kings, 34 pink salmon, and 8 brown trout. Not that I keep track or anything. Bobber and spawn bag has been the best set up. Good luck to all Chasing chrome on the rivers!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

For being just 15 years old you are doing just as good or better than most guys who own boats with all of the rigging and thousands of dollars invested. Our salmon numbers are the same and I caught many of mine from salmon boats starting in May. Just curious have you caught amny in the 20+ pound range this year?


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Kyle, be careful! This is an unmentionable river. I fish there quite often also and that is one of the last rivers I would post on. Great job, though. 

bambi makes a cute sandwich


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

hey kyle nice to see you finely joined and is that counting your boat numbers for the year? Also send me your cell number again my phone broke and Im getting a new one


----------



## propinner (Nov 2, 2011)

Are you fly fishing the river?


----------

